# My Form



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rhyno_071 said:


> Is my bow arm bent to much? I feel like my draw length is wrong (to short). The bow is a 29" draw Elite GT500. I measured my DL with my fist against a wall with my head straight looking at the wall to the corner of my mouth. It comes out 29". I measure my wingspan (70") divided by 2.5 which equals 28". Is my bow arm ok? Is there anything else I need to change in my form or bow? D-loop? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


Hello rhyno_071:

1) peep sight is too close to your eye.

2) I would prefer you push the bow riser to 99% of FULL EXTENSION on your bow arm
....so, PUSH the riser as far from your face as you can....just 1% away from MAXIMUM PUSH with the bow arm
....when you PUSH the bow as far from your face as you can...up to 99% of your MAXIMUM capacity with your bow arm
....the string will move FORWARDS to the tip of your nose, instead of along the SIDE of your nose

3) string will come close to crossing the CORNER of your mouth....instead of BEHIND the corner of your mouth

So, push the bow up to 99% of your MAXIMUM bow arm reach...do NOT stretch the shoulder forward...but DO unbend the bow arm elbow to 99%

EXAMPLES of what I mean.





















new pic please.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Good call on the peep nuts&bolts. It's not only too close it's in the wrong spot in the string. I did what you said and the bow felt better and looked better but my peep is out of alignment. I'll get it relocated and see what that does. Thanks.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Once you get your peep located you might have to put a twist in or out of your string so the peep aligns properly.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

nuts and bolts is welcome here any time he is 100% on this, take his advice its very good.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Your bow arm is okay, however, your draw length is too long. Go with the 70 divided by 2.5 equals 28" and you should be fine.


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi: As I look at your picture I would say your draw length is a little short. Your nose should be directly over your belt buckle. As well, all the methods you have used to find your draw length good but generic. A few more items need to be addressed. If you have a friend look at your release arm from behind, your right elbow should be about 3" to the right of center or a few inches to the right of your ear. That way you can employ proper back tension. If your elbow is directly behind your head back tension can't work because you can't employ the proper back muscles. If you use the tip of your nose on the bow string you will have a more consistent anchor point. I put a tied nock on my string for my nose to anchor on and I can get a consistent anchor that way. If you look at Nuts&Bolts fist picture his head is straight up and down, his nose is on the string and right over his belt buckle. His right elbow is at the same height of his right ear and I wouldn't want to argue but I would say his arm is bent (naturally) but locked, just my opinion. His bow hand is heeled into the handle with a very relaxed grip! By the way, perfect form N&B!!

Hope this helps!

Steve B.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

rhyno_071 said:


> Is my bow arm bent to much? I feel like my draw length is wrong (to short). The bow is a 29" draw Elite GT500. I measured my DL with my fist against a wall with my head straight looking at the wall to the corner of my mouth. It comes out 29". I measure my wingspan (70") divided by 2.5 which equals 28". Is my bow arm ok? Is there anything else I need to change in my form or bow? D-loop? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


you could stretch your arm out alittle or leave it where it is


----------



## MG13 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pm sent


----------

